

Nice Try, Groupon - msravi
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2011/01/10/has-a-company-ever-raised-like-1-billion-in-venture-financing/?mod=wsj_share_twitter

======
JoeAltmaier
Article criticises Groupon for claiming to raise $1B. Says much of that is
being used for (...).

Who cares how they're spending it? They DID raise $1B. Petty article.

~~~
keltex
The distinction is that the company actually received $600M. The other $350M
was really a form of "secondary offering" that let existing shareholders take
some chips off the table.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secondary_market_offering>

